# The rest of the story



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Christmas is about giving and how God gave his only begotten son. And most people have no problem with that. They even create their own little manger with baby Jesus and the wisemen. They have no problem with baby Jesus. But what about the rest of the story? The part where that baby grew up and suffered a horrific death by being crucified? Yes he came as a baby but he grew into a man and fulfilled the Father's will. He paid the price for our sins. That is the part where people are confronted with a decision that they would rather not have to make. Will you accept God's gift or not? It is much easier to just talk about the baby Jesus and forget about the rest of the story. But God has told us that we will be without excuse when we stand in front of him. Yes God will continue to love you and deal with your heart but that can't save you. It is only by accepting what Jesus endured on the cross. Will you listen to the rest of the story? Will you accept God's gift of eternal life?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

AMEN!!!!!!


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Amen very true


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

i saw a show yesterday about crucifixion. very unpleasant. the romans are said to have crucified 10,000 people. alexander the not-so-great did a lot of that in lands he conquered. amazing how awful mankind has been. what a mess we have made of the garden. we may be just below angels, but we're not far from crazed animals sometimes.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

People just need to slow down and think. What is life all about? Why are we here? There is only one true answer to that question and the answer is in the Bible. I challenge everyone to open your mind and your heart and read the bible. At some point a light bulb will go off in your head and it will all make sense. Jesus is the answer. Ask him into your heart and let him make you into the person He wants you to be. You don't have to try to change yourself. God will take care of that.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen..


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Very well said, Fish n Chips!


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

TexasTom said:


> Very well said, Fish n Chips!


X2!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you TexasTom & Whodathunkit. Appreciate you both stopping by Food for the Soul. God bless.


----------

